# Leash Biting is out of control



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wow, that's one big pup. Might try taking kibble with you (or snacks) and when she starts to get excited ask her to sit and give a treat. Or offer a rope toy to tug on, I stick one in my back pocket. This way you are rewarding the behavior you want vs. fussing at what you don't want. Keep up the distraction until she is more manageable. She's a baby and not sure how to handle the extra excitement. 

You might also try getting a cheap chain leash to use for a while, it doesn't feel good on their mouth and usually breaks the habit. She will grow out of this but you will need to offer her an alternative to biting the leash and you don't want it to be you. I used to take an empty water bottle as my girl loved to have something in her mouth and loved the crackle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You could try a gentle leader. That's a big pup.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy did that the first year of his life. I bought a chain leash. Used it for a few months and he was not happy. Back to a six foot nylon leash without any issues.


----------



## GaryGnu (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure if I was clear. She will be 6 years old next month.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Oops, I think we all read it as 6 months! So much for the growing out of it theory. 

You can still switch to a gentle leader or chain leash. The idea of distracting with treats works at any age. They can learn new behaviors at any age. He is just getting overly excited and choosing an undesirable way to channel it. Just needs to learn a more acceptable behavior when he gets excited. 
You said he did it when he was younger, maybe he's just testing the waters and needs a refresher course?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ha ha. I thought it said six months. I was going to say you have a fat dog if you have a 70 lb six month old puppy.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Does she get to interact with other dogs apart from on your walks? Apart from that, the chain lead idea works, no matter what age your dog. (We adopted an 11-year old who was a leash biter. A chain lead stopped her in her tracks.)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How did you teach her not to leash bite when she was a pup?


----------



## GaryGnu (Sep 21, 2011)

She does not interact with dogs much outside of walks.

And when she was a pup, I would just take her on longer walks, or circular walks, and she never bothered with the leash.

I've tried taking treats with me on a few walks now. That has had little effect, as she just doesn't want to let go of the leash.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Is your leash forming a J when you walk her. My own dog will bite the leash when excited if it is not a loose leash. My observation is that most people do not do loose leash walking properly. Tight leash is near the dog's face whereas the J shape is not.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Luna is now 9 mos old and over 60lbs. When we got her, we bought a long training leash and she chewed through 3 of them. She also chewed through her nylon leash. 

I found (of all places) a $3.00 anti chew leash at the dollar store. It is made by Patento Pet leash which is infused with chile. She put it in her mouth to chew and immediately spit it out. This is the only leash that has lasted. I went straight back to the dollar store and bought a back up one. 

I have found the Patento Pet leash being sold on Amazon for over $40?!


----------

